# HK, KL, Phnom Penh, Siem Reap, Kuching, Kota Kinabalu



## travel maniac (Dec 20, 2014)

Just booked a ticket to HK. Planning to go to all the following, any advice appreciated:

HK - 4 days
KL - 3 days
PPH - 3 days
Siem Reap and surrounding area - 7 days
Kuching - 5 days
Kota Kinabalu - 4 days

Thanks!


----------



## Jimster (Dec 31, 2014)

*asia*

I would wait until i got there to book any day trips in places like Cambodia, etc. I would also never book directly from the hotel because they will make money on your day trip.  You can walk down the street and find a vendor to take you on the same trip but for less money.

I didn't have much use for Indonesia.  I find their money system confusing.  I also found many more scammers here than any other place in Asia.  With all the hotels or TS I would contact the resort directly and ask them the cost of travel from the airport so you won't get taken.  Also ask them for a card in the native language with a phrase like " TAKE ME TO THE XYZ HOTEL'  Then you can just hand it to the taxi driver.  If you are considering driving a rental -----DON'T!!
Use public tansportation or hired drivers.  You are crazy if you rent a car- if anything happens you are screwed!  

In Hong Kong, take the airport express to HK island or Kowloon.  The hotels on HK Island will have shuttles from airport express to the hotel (free).  Take a "Star Ferry" across the harbor- just for the effect.  Also consider a fast boat to Maccau- it only takes about an hour and if you like to gamble its fun.  If you don't it is still worth the trip to see it and the casinos.
If you have questions- email me or private mesage.  BTW you should be reading flyertalk.com under the destinations tab for all the info you need.  Scroll down to find the country(ies) you are going to.  You will get real advice here by people who have been there.


----------



## travel maniac (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent advise Jimster.

I enjoyed the trip, especially Kuching in Malaysian Borneo (Bako NP was amazing). Cambodia was good but not sure if I would return with all the hassle.


----------

